# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Маленький ридер для всех

## Immily

Помогите найти электронную читалку – достаточно простую и бюджетную, чтобы 10 летний мог бы тоже пользоваться… Лучше было бы если бы она была компактная и батарейка долго держала бы :)

----------


## kitry

Pocketbook 360 plus.Уже сам пользуюсь им 2 года.И очень доволен его работой.Он очень компактный и удобный.

----------


## Solomeja

Прекрасный ридер! Я себе тоже купила Pocketbook 360 Plus.  В сумке места всегда не хватает. А читать люблю очень. Вот и остановилась на этой модели. Очень довольна. Не то что в сумку - в карман влезает. И функционал неплохой.

----------


## Immily

Спасибо за советы, взяла pocketbook, очень довольна ценой, размером и качеством. Будем  пользоваться :)

----------


## Ahasle

А как экраны у этих ридеров, достаточно стойкие ? Глаза после долгого использования не устают ? Я просто тоже щас склоняюсь к покупке именно Покета, судя по отзывам

----------


## Ahasle

И если не секрет, то насколько они дорогие ?

----------


## Ahasle

Я родителям подарю PocketBook 611, достаточно дёшего  5 490 руб, хороший подарок на НГ. Всех с наступающим!

----------


## alfik

Ну как родаки восприняли? Читалка удобная сама по себе только по-моему мнению слишком навороченная. Хотя если разбираются в Wi-Fi и таких вещах то почему бы и нет

----------

